# Black Bears and a pack of wolves



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We had to sand and and stain a Hotel Patio today.
It is incredible what our painters will go through to do their job.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm sure they could bearly stand it!:jester:

Awesome place!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

it's a jungle out there. And some jobsites are just Zoos.

Now if the painters wouldn't stand around like statues, you could keep the wolves away from the door.


----------

